# Confused about Ryzen 7 C6 bug any suggestions?



## arcadian (Nov 13, 2019)

I upgraded one of my FreeBSD server systems with a Ryzen 7 1700 about a week ago and ran into some issues - crashes, random reboots, etc.  Since the board, CPU, and RAM were the only things that changed, I was pretty sure what the issue was and swapped to another Intel board I had lying around and the issues seemed to have gone went away.  However I was disappointed I couldn't use the Ryzan and kept looking into the issue and learned about the C6 bug (see below).  However it's very difficult for me to tell from the pages of history whether there is a fix and where it could be.  I'm happy to upgrade to 12.1-RELEASE if there's a fix (my old system was 11.3-STABLE).  Does anyone have any suggestions for me or potentially suggest a test that I can do?  I don't mind swapping the motherboard in one more time but would rather not do it two or three more times...







						196683 – Random Soft Lockup on new Ryzen build
					






					bugzilla.kernel.org


----------



## stratact (Nov 13, 2019)

Have you tried updating the Ryzen 7 motherboard's BIOS/UEFI? AMD later released newer versions of the AGESA firmware that try to solve some of these issues. Depending on the motherboard manufacturer, they may have released a new BIOS version that has this updated AGESA firmware.


----------



## shepper (Nov 13, 2019)

I have an Intel board that has similiar issues.  They went away when I disabled the higher C-states in the BIOS.  I suspect your Ryzen BIOS offers the same option.


----------



## arcadian (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks for the replies and sorry for the typos - will give it a try.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 13, 2019)

You can also set the limits for c states in /etc/sysctl.conf. Sorry for being vague, I am AFK right now.


----------



## arcadian (Nov 22, 2019)

FYI After both updating the BIOS on the motherboard and reinstalling FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE I haven't had any issues.


----------

